# B-Complex Vitamin?



## comets (Jan 30, 2002)

I have so much trouble with my B-complex, if I take it will usually start another painful episode. Lots of stomach pain, bloating, gas etc. I really find this vitamin makes a differnace in my overall quality of life, except the GI system. I'd like to find a format that I can digest. Has anyone else had trouble with it? Any thoughts....


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I take a lot of supplements & have no problems. I don't think it's the actual B vits (they're meant to help the GI system)that affect you...more likely to be due to the fact they're in a tablet form. Can you find a liquid version, maybe a multivitamin that has all the B vits in? This would be a lot more easier to digest.


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

My doctor has me on a vitamin program that is high in Vitamin B12 and the other B vitamins. It is called Naturite Daily Pack Stess dietary supplement. The B vitamins are good for stress. He also has me take a B12 shot once a month. (At first during all the pre tests to determine whether I had IBS he found I was deficient in B12.) There are others in the stores similiar to this one. Another one I have used comes in a box and is stress vitamins for women. (I can't remember the name or company for that one.) They come in a box with packs for 30 days. The cost runs around $9.95 for a box so that seems pretty reasonable. I take them at night so I have no problem taking them. Maybe you could try one of these.


----------



## Just Jane (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been taking a vitamin B complex vitamin, and I find that they seem to be working it's only been 3 weeks, and I was just recently diagnosed with IBS, so I am playing it day by day. I hope you find your answers.


----------

